# Chevy Tahoe W/outback 27Rsds



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

I just bought a 2006 outback 27RSDS, the sticker inside trailer says 5700# and I'm assuming at least 1000# more with gear. My TV is a 2007 Chevy Tahoe v8 5.3 with 3.73 gears. I have the HD hitch platform on TV and the trailer comes with a wd hitch and some bars with chains. I'm picking up the trailer tomorrow. I installed a tekonsha ps3 brake controller. You guys think I will be okay??I live in northern California and my trips will be mostly weekend getaways to local lakes. I just sold my 22 ft ski boat which towed no problem. I know much different tow. Any helpful advice would be appreciated
Kevin


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin,

I ask for mercy before I say what I have to say. This is one of those pet peeves of mine.

Why in the heck do you ask this now? If you discover now you just bought a trailer too heavy for your Tahoe, what are you going to do about it? If you had correctly used the Before You Buy RV app, you'd have made an educated decision on your purchase. Or at very least you could have asked here first before making the purchase.

With my handy resource, I think your Tahoe's towing capacity is 7,200 pounds. I only look at what the GVWR of the trailer is. If it's greater than 7,200 pounds, you'll run the risk of overloading the Tahoe. Then there is the risk of overloading your Tahoe's rear axle. There is a different calculation for that.

Hopefully, someone on this forum will have a better answer and save you. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

I know, I know. Unfortunately I had one of those dealers that told me you'll be able to tow this fine. Only after all the research am I getting really nervous. I guess the real test will be tomorrow when I pick up. I have started looking at maybe getting a Toyota tundra 5.7. Seems that may be a better match. I just love m Tahoe and I'm not going to be towing cross country or anything


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

kfcflores said:


> I know, I know. Unfortunately I had one of those dealers that told me you'll be able to tow this fine. Only after all the research am I getting really nervous. I guess the real test will be tomorrow when I pick up. I have started looking at maybe getting a Toyota tundra 5.7. Seems that may be a better match. I just love m Tahoe and I'm not going to be towing cross country or anything


Have you told your wife yet? (That's assuming you're married.)

Even if you hook it up and all looks fine, that doesn't mean you'll won't be exceeding your rear GAWR. WD systems can deceive you.

What is the rear GAWR for your Tahoe?


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah my wife is aware of everything.

4100# is the rear GAWR

I talked to a Co worker who towed a similar setup with a Toyota sequoia and said it was fine


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Many people make the same mistake. It is not the end of the world but you have to be aware of the situation and by your post it is obvious you are aware. Dave's little app aside, you can easily determine what you can tow and since it is more than likely you will find you will be exceeding a few of your limits if you load the trailer, so you have some decisions to make. Options include tow empty and have the wife and kids and all your stuff in a second vehicle or bite the bullet and park the trailer until you buy a truck that can tow the trailer you purchased.

BTW towing is seldom an issue, hell even a Toyota towed the space shuttle. One thing they did not show is the stopping distance! Be aware that stopping under control is more important then being able to pull something at speed.

There are lots of other little things that make towing safe and those little things add up. I bet you have P-rated tires on the Tahoe at the moment and those are not what you want under you. The "bars and chains" you mention are only part of the weight distribution system that you need and you must make sure they are the correct size for your combination. When it is all said and done you have significant out lay to make things right.

If you can put the deal on hold until you can confirm the towing numbers that may be your best option. Then be ready for the extras to make it safe.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

kfcflores said:


> Yeah my wife is aware of everything.
> 
> 4100# is the rear GAWR
> 
> I talked to a Co worker who towed a similar setup with a Toyota sequoia and said it was fine


Hmm... You might be okay. The best way to know for sure is to weigh everything. You could do it before you load everything just to get a sense of where it's at.

Print out one of the following worksheets and follow the directions. CAT Scale or Single Axle Scale
Then input the weight information on the report.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You should be able to tow just fine but the wheelbase of the Tahoe is short and you may have some sway issues . Just be careful and all will be fine.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

kfcflores said:


> I know, I know. Unfortunately I had one of those dealers that told me you'll be able to tow this fine. Only after all the research am I getting really nervous. I guess the real test will be tomorrow when I pick up. I have started looking at maybe getting a Toyota tundra 5.7. Seems that may be a better match. I just love m Tahoe and I'm not going to be towing cross country or anything


LOL! You could've rolled into the dealership with a Honda CRV and the salesman probably would've told you it would pull the camper fine. The salesman just wants to sell campers (I know not every salesman is like that though). But seriously, I would not feel comfortable towing a camper over 5000# with any fullsize SUV, except the extinct Ford Excursion. Any half-ton pickup truck will have higher tow ratings then fullsize SUV's. But before you go and buy a new truck, try towing with your Tahoe first. If it doesn't feel right, above all safe, after properly adjusting your hitch, you'll probably want to consider a new tow vehicle. Through research and test driving, you'll be able to pick a tow vehicle that will fit your towing needs best.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Whether it can or cannot I'll leave to others to debate. There's the "within specs" factor (which will be black and white based on your weights)and then there's the "how does it feel" factor. Which is personal opinion based on previous experience towing and driving styles. Everyone's gonna have a different opinion. Some may say its OK but then they never towed with a bigger truck so how would they know?

I'll just say this,whenever you are at or near your truck's limits its going to be less then perfect. Power will be more of a nuisance then a safety thing. Handling will be your biggest concern. You will be lacking in both I assure you. It's just common sense. I wont say you'll be fine but you can do it. Anything can pull a trailer. Consider the strain on your tow vehicle and the amount of towing you'll ask it to do. It would take a lot of towing but rear axles and trannys have been blown up before. Always turn off your OD with that truck. I would suggest a little slower speed on the highway, 55-60 max. You already bought it so weigh everything and see where you are and whether you like it or not. I wouldn't call it a death trap but its also not ideal. Your definitely maxed out so expect it to handle as such.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kfcflores said:


> I just bought a 2006 outback 27RSDS, the sticker inside trailer says 5700# and I'm assuming at least 1000# more with gear.


I'd also recommend you get the REAL weight of the trailer. The sticker is not a real world number. I'd say your trailer is closer to 6700 with NONE of your personal gear. Do you ever dry camp and have to bring water from home? That is 240lbs...assuming you have a 30 gallon tank....another 64lbs if you have the hot water tank full (@ 8 gallon tank).

Find a location get the real weight....then do all the math listed in the posts above.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everybody, 
So I picked up my trailer today. Did a complete walk thru with the guy and took lots of notes, but I'm sure I will have questions later on how to flush, fill or light something. But onto the tow stuff. I found out the weight distribution system I have is the EAZ Hitch system. Is a big HD WD hitch and has two bent bars with chains that you attach to hooks on the trailer. We hooked up the tounge jacked it up and then made a couple link adjustments until it was right. And off I was. I had just installed the Tekonsha P3 brake controller and found a straight road nearby and did the adjustments needed for that. I think I ended up at 8 power with boost 2. I towed about 10 miles in the countryside about 35-40 mph and then was on the freeway about 50 miles going steady at 55-60mph. I was towing in 3rd gear with the tow/haul switch activated and the tow felt really good. Didn't feel like it was really tugging me too bad, braking was good and the engine didn't feel like it was straining at all. I am going to load it up next week and drive to the scales to get some true numbers. Didn't have time today. When I got home I started reading some reviews on the hitch system. It looks like what I got was just the WD hitch and there may also be a sway control component to hitch. Should I get that also? Is that something I can install myself. Thanks again for all the help guys. I may have to also get some add on extendo mirrors, kind of hard seeing way back there (any ideas 2007 tahoe). I feel a lot better tonight than I had been the last couple days. I'm ready to camp and finally be off the groung and off a tent.

Ps. I will upload pic of my set up soon.

Kevin


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

As far as temporary mirrors are concerned, I have always liked the McKesh Mirrors. Easy on, easy off and solid.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> As far as temporary mirrors are concerned, I have always liked the McKesh Mirrors. Easy on, easy off and solid.


While McKesh isn't he cheapest (by far)...they are hands down, the *BEST* you can buy. I had a pair for 4 years until I bought my F-350 with power mirrors.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin, congratulations, I'm glad you got it home safely. As far as the sway control, I do recommend it, especially if you keep the Tahoe. After you've weighed everything and completed the report, if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats Kevin! Sounds like your Tahoe will work well for your towing needs. You will likely want to pick a trailer sway system in the near future. First check to make sure your Tahoe isn't equiped with a factory electronic trailer sway controller. I know most late-model pickup's come with that feature, not sure about SUV's though. Enjoy your new Outback!!!


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I got a camco olympian adjustable sway bar control today from amazon. Will put that on this weekend. My hitch already has the platform for the little ball. Any tips or hints on suggestions would be appreciated. Just spent about $200 at amazon. Had to get a lot of basics. Got some wheel chocks, jack stabilizer blocks, drinking hose, sewer hose, furnace vent bug screens, water pressure reglulator and some grey and black tank deodorizers. Taking a 1 night close trip next weekend, I'm sure I will need more stuff. Anything else you guys can help me with greatly appreciated.

Oh, when I fill up fresh tank, will that transfer over to hot water heater automatically, and if I completley drain fresh water tank, does that mean I'm draining hot water heater. May sound like stupid questions, but I'm coming from the tent.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

kfcflores said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I got a camco olympian adjustable sway bar control today from amazon. Will put that on this weekend. My hitch already has the platform for the little ball. Any tips or hints on suggestions would be appreciated. Just spent about $200 at amazon. Had to get a lot of basics. Got some wheel chocks, jack stabilizer blocks, drinking hose, sewer hose, furnace vent bug screens, water pressure reglulator and some grey and black tank deodorizers. Taking a 1 night close trip next weekend, I'm sure I will need more stuff. Anything else you guys can help me with greatly appreciated.
> 
> Oh, when I fill up fresh tank, will that transfer over to hot water heater automatically, and if I completley drain fresh water tank, does that mean I'm draining hot water heater. May sound like stupid questions, but I'm coming from the tent.


When you fill your fresh water tank and turn on a hot water faucet, air will come out until the hot water tank is filled. 
BE SURE TO DO THIS BEFORE YOU TURN ON EITHER THE PROPANE OR POWER TO THE TANK!









When you empty the fresh water tank, water will remain in the hot water tank until you drain it from the outside. Hope this helps.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

kfcflores said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I got a camco olympian adjustable sway bar control today from amazon. Will put that on this weekend. My hitch already has the platform for the little ball. Any tips or hints on suggestions would be appreciated. Just spent about $200 at amazon. Had to get a lot of basics. Got some wheel chocks, jack stabilizer blocks, drinking hose, sewer hose, furnace vent bug screens, water pressure reglulator and some grey and black tank deodorizers. Taking a 1 night close trip next weekend, I'm sure I will need more stuff. Anything else you guys can help me with greatly appreciated.
> 
> Oh, when I fill up fresh tank, will that transfer over to hot water heater automatically, and if I completley drain fresh water tank, does that mean I'm draining hot water heater. May sound like stupid questions, but I'm coming from the tent.


Cancel the order for the friction sway bar - it's not gonna be enough for a fairly long trailer and short wheelbase vehicle. You already have a WD hitch, you just need to add the anti-sway components. And, yes when you add water to the fresh tank, it will fill the water heater - if you turn on the water pump. Draining the fresh tank will not drain the water heater because of the back-check valve. You'll need to either pull the drain plug on the water heater or open your low-point drains.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

How do I add pictures on here?


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the same set up I have now. Not mine, can't get mine to upload. I towed yesterday with tt and tv for first time and it felt ok, just reading that a sway control friction bar may improve. I know reese or pro pride or hensley are way to go, but don't have $$$ for that right now. Especially since I'm only






going to be an occasional camper.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dave-Gray said:


> Kevin, congratulations, I'm glad you got it home safely. As far as the sway control, I do recommend it, especially if you keep the Tahoe. After you've weighed everything and completed the report, if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact me.


Yes, get the sway control, I have a Yukon thats very similar to your vehicle. I've driven on the interstate with the sway control with no problems at all. I've tried a little local driving wihtout the sway control and noticed the difference. So if your close to being maxed out on weight I agree, it's definetly worth buying.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

So I went and weighed today loaded up. Here are the results
Front axle 2660
Rear axle 3900
Trailer 5520
Total package 12080

Def pushing my limits but that's where I'm at


----------

